# Glasgow Airport Bomber has died



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

Breaking news on BBC News 24 and Sky News

This was one of the guys who crashed the Jeep Cherokee into Glasgow Airport intent on causing massive carnage and loss of life and was pulled from the wreckage with massive burns across his body and arrested.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Just hope they got all the info they needed before he snuffed it :evil:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Shame it took him so long I hope he suffered for every second 
A total wast of money keeping him alive


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

You guys got there before me!

I've just put a post in the Flame Room about this guy.

It seemed sensible to put a Flamin' Muzzie in the Flame Room.

I agree with your sentiments.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Molehall said:


> You guys got there before me!
> 
> I've just put a post in the Flame Room about this guy.
> 
> ...


There are always bad people in all section of society. A majority of Muslims are good people.

30 years ago you would have been knocking the (Northern) Irish and accusing any Irish person a being a member of the IRA?


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> Molehall said:
> 
> 
> > You guys got there before me!
> ...


Both my posts were about a particular person rather than Muslims in general.

I never even mentioned the Irish. During my one tour in Northern Ireland I used to idly speculate as to whether, if born a Catholic in Northern Ireland, I'd have been an IRA member.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

So, I take it those Jeeps arent 5 star cars then?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Molehall said:


> It seemed sensible to put a Flamin' *Muzzie *in the Flame Room.


I read that as a generalisation against Muslims.



Molehall said:


> I never even mentioned the Irish.


I know you didnt, I was using this as an example of how 30 years ago the Irish were often all tainted with same brush. Today it seems that Muslims are.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Leg said:


> So, I take it those Jeeps arent 5 star cars then?


 :roll: :lol:


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> Molehall said:
> 
> 
> > It seemed sensible to put a Flamin' *Muzzie *in the Flame Room.
> ...


I've never been offered a job as a stand up comedian and you probably know why.

Flamin' Muzzie was a feeble attempt as a joke as the person in question was on fire.................hence he was flamin'. The forum has a Flame Room and the joke was to put the Flamin' Muzzie in the Flame Room. OK, it's not that funny, but then I'm not a professional jokester.

Anyway I'm retiring from comedy..................................until the next joke springs to mind.  

Regarding the Irish most of my military colleagues were remarkably unbiased, tho' I'll agree that there were exeptions.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hope it was agony for him..


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Too bad, so sad, bye-bye.

Why did we spend our NHS money looking after him?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

bring back the death penalty!

[smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You want to kill him again?


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

Guy said:


> Too bad, so sad, bye-bye.
> 
> Why did we spend our NHS money looking after him?


Because we (the majority) are caring human beings who recognise the value of life. Yes this person had a total disregard for his life and those lives he tried to end and that is not in question.

It might give us all satisfaction to stoop to the level of these people and wish suffering and pain upon others, but is it worth it? I think not.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Articles in the local press suggested that MI5 "ordered the doctors to keep him alive at all costs" even though their recommendation was to let him die as it was pretty much inevitable.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

mac's TT said:


> Just hope they *got all the info* they needed before he snuffed it :evil:


 :roll: :wink:


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> Guy wrote:
> Too bad, so sad, bye-bye.
> 
> Why did we spend our NHS money looking after him?
> ...


You - you would like to keep someone alive who is in agony with the majority of their body surface injured and burnt who would be scarred and twisted mentally and physically and in painful agony for the rest of their life? Not only that but they would be in jail, tortured on a moment by moment basis, confined and withdrawn from society, knowing they had failed in what should have been their lifeâ€™s greatest achievement? (Their wish and mindset, certainly not mine).

No, my friend, don't ever try to put blame on me for being grateful a life of pain and suffering has ended. Look inside yourself at your own values and then decide who cares. Being a caring human being who recognises the value of life also means you will be very well aware the final act of all life is death. 
Realising that means you at least, will have moved one step forwards.
But, if you donâ€™t realise that my friend - too bad, so sad, bye-bye. :-*


----------



## Danny (Aug 8, 2006)

Well, me personally am glad he is dead, i wouldnt wish pain on anyone, but these cowards who kills members of the public need stringing up and shooting, these people are the devil in disguise and should all be hunted down like dogs, i agree with kammy, bring back the death penalty. (Eye for an Eye)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Should have shot him in the face at the scene IMO [smiley=rifle.gif]

saved us taxpayers Â£10k on Hospital bills


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> Should have shot him in the face at the scene IMO [smiley=rifle.gif]
> 
> saved us taxpayers Â£10k on Hospital bills


True but how much would the inquiry have cost :?


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

Guy said:


> > Guy wrote:
> > Too bad, so sad, bye-bye.
> >
> > Why did we spend our NHS money looking after him?
> ...


If you read my original post you will see that I have no desire to be sympathtic to this idiots cause, I was mearely tring to answer your question written in your post.

What has my own death got to do with this thread? Nothing thats what.

You say you are gratefull a life of suffering has ended and thats fine, you state that I have put blame on you for being glad this life has ended, I think not. I was merely answering your question as to why NHS funding has been used.

Its not a case of who I and you would like to keep alive it was merely a reply to why we have tried to keep him alive, and when I say "we" I refer to our medical hierarchy.


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

skydiver said:


> skydiver said:
> 
> 
> > Guy said:
> ...


If you read my original post you will see that I have no desire to be sympathtic to this idiots cause, I was mearely tring to answer your question written in your post.

What has my own death got to do with this thread? Nothing thats what.

You say you are gratefull a life of suffering has ended and thats fine, you state that I have put blame on you for being glad this life has ended, I think not. I was merely answering your question as to why NHS funding has been used.

Its not a case of who I and you would like to keep alive it was merely a reply to why we have tried to keep him alive, and when I say "we" I refer to our medical hierarchy, the oaths they took, the values they work by and the morals of the average human.


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

towsertim said:


> Breaking news on BBC News 24 and Sky News
> 
> This was one of the guys who crashed the Jeep Cherokee into Glasgow Airport intent on causing massive carnage and loss of life and was pulled from the wreckage with massive burns across his body and arrested.


Glad to hear that, hope it hurt like hell :evil:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Should have shot him in the face at the scene IMO [smiley=rifle.gif]
> 
> saved us taxpayers Â£10k on Hospital bills


Â£10k is a gross underestimate of what was spent trying to keep this individual alive. One of the "shark-skin skin grafts" that was used on him cost Â£20k alone. Last figure I saw said the Â£150k mark has been passed...


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

BreTT said:


> Last figure I saw said the Â£150k mark has been passed...


Also factor in police costs (24 Hour guard, etc) and I would say that you're not far off.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

towsertim said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Last figure I saw said the Â£150k mark has been passed...
> ...


Never mind police costs they're relatively cheap compared with ICU bed costs...


----------

